# Marvel strap locks



## WarriorOfMetal (Dec 7, 2006)

does anyone have any experience with these? they look like a cool system....i just bought a couple sets to try out, they're not very expensive. should be here tuesday.


----------



## Stitch (Dec 12, 2006)

Link?


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Dec 12, 2006)

http://guitarpartsdepot.com/Merchan...roduct_Code=GSMSL-B&Category_Code=Strap-Locks


came in today, although they forgot to send one of the two sets i ordered.....i'm working on putting them on my guitar to try out, but the screws are kinda small, and i don't have a wooden pencil or any toothpicks around to break and use to fill in the hole, so the review will come later.


----------



## Stitch (Dec 12, 2006)

Can't tell much from the picture...how do they work?

I'm, not being a dick, I'm just curious.


..._well_,maybe I am being a dick, but I am still curious.


----------



## noodles (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm not sure I'd trust my guitar to those. They don't look very sturdy at all, and at that price, they have to be cheaping out big time.


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 12, 2006)

Actually, it looks like they work similarly to the Schaller-styles. They're Korean, so they're going to be cheaper...


----------



## noodles (Dec 12, 2006)

I think you may be right, they do look like a Schaller clone. Still, I rather stick with the real thing, since it isn't that much more.


----------



## Drew (Dec 12, 2006)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> came in today, although they forgot to send one of the two sets i ordered.....i'm working on putting them on my guitar to try out, but the screws are kinda small, and i don't have a wooden pencil *or any toothpicks around* to break and use to fill in the hole, so the review will come later.



 But what do you use to spear the olives?


----------



## Stitch (Dec 12, 2006)

String snippings. Add iron and other ferromagnetic metals to your diet the  way!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Dec 12, 2006)

ok so i got them installed on one of my RG7620s, i'll tell you a bit about them now.

they're sort of a combination between the Schaller and Dunlop designs....seems like a well thought out design, but they do feel a little bit cheap, and the screws are on the small side.

Schaller-like: piece on strap is bolted on (although has an easier way of doing so than the Schaller), and goes around the piece on the guitar. it's also got a piece that you pull to remove the strap, as opposed to pushing like the Dunlop. the strap pin that goes on the body is a similar shape to the Schaller, but they don't appear to be interchangeable.

Dunlop-like: ball bearing locking system. it's described as having a "5-point locking system" which basically just means there are 5 ball bearings.

overall, the Schallers seem like a better design to me, but i'll give these a fair chance and see how they hold up.


----------



## nasticanasta (Jan 22, 2011)

they suck.. I put these on several of my guitars, and a month ago one just slipped off and my prized Westone Trevor Rabin III Signature Series (only 300 made)dropped and the tip of the headstock got a lil' smooshed (thank god it didn't chip off!) I was able to make a satisfactory repair but these could have easily been worse had I not been crouched down so it dropped about a foot...still!! Since then it has happened several more times but always while I was playing so it was still in my hands...but those ball bearing have slipped back or something and it doesn't grip anymore I will be going with the originals...that's what I get for being cheap!
I shoulda stayed with my even cheaper but most effective locking system....plastic washers, below is a pic of my ingenious system I've used for 30+ years on my 82' Strat/72' Tele custom maple neck hybrid...whydid I ever change?


----------



## fretninjadave (Jan 22, 2011)

yeah the way their made ,makes it to where if you put you chord over the straplock the chord will move the locking mechanism and drop your precious axe.


----------



## Ketzer (Jan 23, 2011)

Despite this being a necro-bump and a half, That's some good info to know. Let this be a lesson to everyone. You get what you pay for. There's a reason some stuff is cheap, and some stuff is expensive


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 25, 2011)

I decided a while ago, that for a particular one of my guitars, the ideal setup is a Schaller for the butt of the guitar, and a Marvel for the upper horn (because it's on the back of the body, and the larger surface area of the Marvel's locking screw is more comfortable than the little ball on the Schaller).


----------



## Thep (Jan 25, 2011)

Hmm...I really love Marvel locks. Granted I only have experience with Gotoh locks (the kind on Jcustom) which I've had much more problems with than the Marvels. Haven't had any issues with Marvels with the 3 pairs I've used for 3 years.


----------

